# Scorpion 1.7 roller rockers



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Is anyone running these rockers? I am and wanted to know if anyone is seeing some significant vale train noise. Granted I am running these on Bart heads with a 228/232 111 LSA. 

I am looking for some input from others as to how theirs sounds. I am also running a BBK all aluminum intake manifold, wich is probably also adding to the noise amplification.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*roller rockers*

I use the 1.6 scorpions and i like them better then the hardland sharps i was running for years.I think alot less noise.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

What cam are you running?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The 1.7 with the TSP torquer V2 which is slightly bigger will add power and reduce noise slightly. Torque will improve more than the horsepower. I would imagine your BBK intake would insulate better than the stoke plastic intake.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

I'm running the 1.7 scorpions with a 224/228 .600/.600 cam on 111 LSA. After the rocker arm install I didn't notice that much of difference in valvetrain noise over the stock rockers. In fact on the initial startup after install it sounded like my motor was coming apart. So I had a to clearance the underside of the valve covers a bit since they were slightly interfering with several of the rockers.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I have already done that. What length pushrods are you using?


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

GGTTOO said:


> I have already done that. What length pushrods are you using?


I'm running 7.4" pushrods.


----------

